# Calvin on Kindle



## Supersillymanable (Aug 30, 2012)

What is the best translation of Calvin's Institutes on Kindle? I understand that some of the formatting can be bad for some versions, so anyone with experience with his works on Kindle, your advice would be much appreciated .


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is a link to free ebooks and Calvin's institutes is on the list. I have not read this version but have looked it over. Formatting is well done.

Free eBooks


----------



## Somerset (Aug 31, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> Here is a link to free ebooks and Calvin's institutes is on the list. I have not read this version but have looked it over. Formatting is well done.
> 
> Free eBooks



Many thanks for the link. Do you know if these books are free for only a short period?


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2012)

I have the Beveridge edition on Kindle. You can get it here for $3.95. There are a few minor formatting issues, but the text is still completely readable.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 31, 2012)

Somerset said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to free ebooks and Calvin's institutes is on the list. I have not read this version but have looked it over. Formatting is well done.
> ...



As far as I know this is a permanently free list.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 31, 2012)

I've found this edition on Kindle to be good: Calvin: The Institutes of the Christian Religion (best navigation with Direct Verse Jump): John Calvin,Henry Beveridge: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------

